# Qustion about expense for crew .



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

How much does a "volunteer" crew member genrally have to pay ?
I would love to try and jump on one of these trips , but want to make sure I can really afford it . Im good for a few hundred just about anytime , but figured I would ask . I would hate to waste someones time just to say I can't afford it .
Thanks


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just ask the captain/boat owner upfront. Most of the time the total cost is more than just the fuel. Just be generous. It costs the boat owner bit of money and time to keep the boat running. Few hundred would do most of the offshore trips each time.


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

I always want to to more than my part with fuel , bait , and clean up .


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

*My costs*

I have yet to utilize the share a ride deal but will sooner than later. I live in Spring and tow a 23'Mako. It cost me $80 in fuel just to get the boat to and from the dock. I also get 1 mile per gallon on the boat which sucks literally. I have had it for 6 months and have not been offshore YET. I usually fish the end of the South Jetty so I burn about 15 gallons round trip. Some of my friends don't realize that just a Jetty trip with Fuel, Bait, launch, lunch and Ice comes close to $200. Of course that does not account for other costs that I would eat just for being the owner. (If there is a payment, storage, tackle, upkeep etc etc) I would do more trips if others would pay raw daily costs. I would like to build up a group of good guys who understand the costs and go when I can. Until next time.

GOOD TIMES


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Fishing partner*



fishonkev said:


> I have yet to utilize the share a ride deal but will sooner than later. I live in Spring and tow a 23'Mako. It cost me $80 in fuel just to get the boat to and from the dock. I also get 1 mile per gallon on the boat which sucks literally. I have had it for 6 months and have not been offshore YET. I usually fish the end of the South Jetty so I burn about 15 gallons round trip. Some of my friends don't realize that just a Jetty trip with Fuel, Bait, launch, lunch and Ice comes close to $200. Of course that does not account for other costs that I would eat just for being the owner. (If there is a payment, storage, tackle, upkeep etc etc) I would do more trips if others would pay raw daily costs. I would like to build up a group of good guys who understand the costs and go when I can. Until next time.
> 
> GOOD TIMES


Count me in. I can help out with expenses. I have a smaller boat but not ready to take out to the jetties I am not that experienced. So if I can learn somthing and help with expenses send me a pm.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

tx7475 said:


> How much does a "volunteer" crew member genrally have to pay ?
> I would love to try and jump on one of these trips , but want to make sure I can really afford it . Im good for a few hundred just about anytime , but figured I would ask . I would hate to waste someones time just to say I can't afford it .
> Thanks


The cost of a recreational fishing trip will vary depending on the type of trip and boat. As a bench mark for you I run a twin engin 26' center console and fish inside of 80 miles on day trips. the cost of a trip like that will usually run $500 to $600 for fuel, bait, ice depending on how far we go. Obviously as fuel cost goes up that can change.

Cost goes up from there the bigger the boat, the further you go and the longer you stay out.


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 The owner usually know's what his expenses will be or what he/she wants to get for the trip. So you can just ask. 

If you go 80 miles out and it's 700$ obviously it will be better to find 4-5 guy's to split it with rather than just 2. 

I'm in Spring as well if anyone wants to get a trip going I'm ready. Warm weather is on the way.


----------

